# Greetings! from Western KY



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk Gnarly. Have fun here.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

Glad to have ya here!!


----------



## TreeApron (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi and welcome to AT


----------



## bowtechBrandon (Jan 12, 2008)

Welcome to AT!!! What part of Western KY are you in?


----------



## ICDUCKS (Jan 15, 2008)

Welcome,Im new also,but its a great site


----------



## ecm (Oct 7, 2005)

Welcome!!!!...There are several westKentuckians here.


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!! :wave:


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------

